# 18-year-old demonstrates a levitating lightbulb



## Paul_in_Maryland (Jul 9, 2012)

Article and embedded YouTube video here. Would this have applications, or is it just a cool science project?


----------



## IlluminatedOne (Jul 10, 2012)

Seems more like a cool science project to me, cant really see where this could be used and i am guessing that the efficiency of of the light overall would not be good.

Still seems neat and always good to see people trying different things.


----------



## SemiMan (Oct 9, 2012)

Unfortunately already commercialized several years ago and even some patents. It's a novelty.


----------

